
Cambridge team demonstrates light-driven photoreforming of biomass to H2 - Gravityloss
http://www.greencarcongress.com/2017/03/20170314-cambridge.html
======
woodandsteel
Sounds good, but I wonder what the economics will be. I mean, it isn't much
good if it costs a thousand dollars to build and produces only ten cents worth
of hydrogen a day.

